# Straps for deads.



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

I bought some straps for my deads a few months ago along with some liquid chalk.

l always tried to avoid using my straps until my grip was really failing me but once I got up to 90kg I began to need my straps, they were frankly useless and after a few sessions I could hear the stitching ripping and gave me zero confidence in their weight carrying ability so I binned them.

Wondered what you guys use for your deads?

l just want some that are easy to use (im not sure if I was applying the previous ones correctly) and not going to cost a fortune.

Cheers.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I bought some new ones the other day, seem up to the job up to 220kg, made me chuckle though as they are made by a company called hench lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Really comfortable and very good quality https://www.schiek.com/1000pls.html

Do a search and you'll find them at a decent price, think I paid about £15 a few years ago and they are still in perfect condition


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

RDX straps are great and cheap as f*ck, same goes for their gloves.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Really comfortable and very good quality https://www.schiek.com/1000pls.html
> 
> Do a search and you'll find them at a decent price, think I paid about £15 a few years ago and they are still in perfect condition


Can they only be used with an over/under grip then?

Right now im only using a double overhand grip to try and build some forearms too so are they suitable for double overhand too?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> RDX straps are great and cheap as f*ck, same goes for their gloves.


Yea I got those one got that tack as well that helps the grip.

Rack pulled 300 yesterday and they handled it easy.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> RDX straps are great and cheap as f*ck, same goes for their gloves.


Have these straps myself, do the job!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Yea I got those one got that tack as well that helps the grip.
> 
> Rack pulled 300 yesterday and they handled it easy.


Haha you spent a bit extra then I take it.

I just got me the plain straps with the padded wrist.

Totally agree though mate they can take some abuse!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Donny dog said:


> Can they only be used with an over/under grip then?
> 
> Right now im only using a double overhand grip to try and build some forearms too so are they suitable for double overhand too?


They can be used for any grip mate.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Haha you spent a bit extra then I take it.
> 
> I just got me the plain straps with the padded wrist.
> 
> Totally agree though mate they can take some abuse!


Think they were like a 10 but better than the harbinger ones I had they just ripped my wrists to shred!


----------

